#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 創作藝想園 >  > 繪圖切磋 >  > [想法] 獸人的體型

## Wolfy

幼狼斗膽在這高手雲集的地方開這樣的話題.

獸人到現在也已經好多好多人畫了.
以貓系..犬系..龍系...的為主吧.

至於腿部到底要不要畫趾行才算獸人這樣的話題已經沒意義了.
因為愛怎麼畫愛怎麼看都是每個人的自由.

現在我想討論的是"肢體合理性"的問題.
如果獸人的腿是人類的腿的話...沒什麼問題.
因為人類已經站者麼久了.
有問題的是趾行動物的站立.
要維持趾型站立.又要維持腿的長度以維持比例.是否有可能?
如果說"幻想世界不要去想合理性的問題"那的確可以不用討論了.
但是如果想塑造出一個"有可能存在"的生物型態的話.
那麼該怎麼來處理"獸腳"的問題呢?

我比較常看到的是..大腿畫很長.小腿非常短.
然後讓腳踵到腳趾的地方再加長.以便達到人類的腿長比例.
可是小腿太短或是沒有肌肉的話....不可能支撐直立的全身重量.
(不信哦^^自己踮起腳尖站站看.摸摸看小腿是不是很出力?)

本文沒有批評任何一個人的作品的意思.所以就不好拿圖出來解釋啦.
只是覺得這是個可以討論的問題.大家說呢?[/url]

----------


## J.C.

因為我們人類的腳板本來就是平的
所以要趾行當然必須用到許多小腿肌肉去拉起腳跟囉

基本上如果要像人類那樣站直又要趾行 以現實狀況是不可能的
不然人類演化到這裡 怎麼會是用整個腳掌走路而不是趾行呢?
演化是往更加方便的方向去走 所以趾行搭配雙腳行走應該是比較困難吧

或者就是頂多像雙足的恐龍那樣吧 但是那樣腿不是完全伸直的就是了

----------


## 狼馬

個人觀念 ..

趾行和掌行其實只有一牆之隔，首先，我們以歷史記載來看，各位如果有稍微看過一些歷史壁畫和一些宗教記載，你都不難發現出現在其中的獸族都是以趾行為主，但卻有個例外，就是古埃及的一些獸人神祇，不過這些後來都被人們翻說成是帶著動物面具的祭師，所以，趾行的獸人通常都是比較具有野性和未進化完成的象徵，也就是說，趾行的獸人通常都是用來強調人類是萬物之靈所說的．
其次，獸人的體格界定如果一定要以趾行為主那才是獸人，那這樣會不會顯的有點過於主觀，以目前當紅的獸人遊戲而言，你會發現，過於野性的獸人主角通常都會被拉成配角，而要拿來當做主角的獸人通常都是掌行的，人們還是很自私的，在人類潛再的意識中，還是不能接納讓獸來統一我們，所以有些日本畫家就從中取得一個平衡點，還是以掌行為主，但在腳掌和手掌上加上了動物的特徵，以日本而言這樣的做法其實接納度會比趾行的獸人來的高些，如果再把這問題延伸到獸人私處的說法其實也是一樣的，人類還是看到自己同類的比較能興奮 ^^" 
再來說到一個既定的邏輯觀念，趾行的獸人就如前面說過的，給人的感覺就是野性未開化的，所以通常也被用於反派及惡魔的象徵，而文化發展通常都不會太高，其次，如果讓趾行的獸人穿上我們現實生活的服裝，那感覺就像讓狗狗貓貓穿上衣服的感覺：怪怪的，所以如果以要趾行為主的獸派畫家，當遇到這類問題的時候，最直接的解決方式通常都是．．．不穿褲子或者穿短褲等等，而鞋子一律不穿，但就以一些非獸派的作品欣賞者而言，這樣的作品的確是好，但是能引起共鳴的情況並不大，因為在恨多人的心中還是會認為他是動物，只是用兩隻腳站立起來而已，所以，為何日本的獸派畫家大部分都會以掌行為主其實也是這道理．

最後，獸人給大家的感覺就是野性有力量的象徵，所以不管怎畫，怎樣去設計，只要作品中的獸人符合觀賞者和作者心中的獸人，那他就是獸人，沒有必要為了掌行或是趾行的問題去爭論．喜好一件事物是相當主觀的，沒有必要去強逼對方一定要和你喜歡一樣的作品和言論．

引用一句相聲瓦舍表演工作者：馮翊剛教授說過的一句話：
什麼樣的東西叫藝術就是越接近大眾的東西叫藝術，什麼叫藝術家呢，願意接近大眾的人叫藝術家 ^^"
取至：東廠僅一位幕後花絮．

關於主題：
趾行獸人，的足部當然以進化論而言當然是成立的，但是有些動物卻不是用趾行的而是以掌行為主 ^^" 如果以物競天擇的方向去看，趾行的獸人最後還是會慢慢的演化到掌行，達爾文進化論中提過：越成功的生物其實構造越簡單．
而關於肌肉問題，就以支撐重量而言，如果真的要你用趾行走一天隔天可能就真的鐵腿了 ^^" 這部分其實也很多多樣化的改變，有的人加上了人類的特徵，就是強化大腿和小腿的部分，然後將腳掌到腳指的部分放大，這類的通常見於重量行的獸人為多，而輕型獸人則就是以原始動物的特徵，像貓之類的，就拿最直接的一部遊戲來說好了，獸人格鬥相信各位獸應該都玩過也看過吧，如果以肌肉的獸人構造而言，這款遊戲算是很明白的說出了肌肉的發展（以男性角色為主），要支撐一個如此沉重的身軀，沒有一個很夠力的雙腿，而用趾行為主，可能會從頭跌在尾吧 ^^"
其次，如果以真實動物而言，要能站立的起來的動物並且支撐的較久的，大部分還是以掌行為主，單純用趾行的動物要站立起來可能很辛苦 ^^" 不要在虐待動物囉 ^^" 除了那隻在流浪動物博覽會場的那隻用兩隻腳站立繞場的狗狗以外 ^^" 套一句話，狗狗叔叔是有練過的喔，小狗狗們不要輕易嘗試．
所以，獸人之所以為獸人，是因為他的基因中包含著人的基因，不然怎能說是 "獸" "人" 呢 ^^" 

提外話：最常常以獸人為主的卡通：多拉A夢系列 XD" 今年的大長篇是關於貓狗獸人的故事 XD 但沒法去看 T.T 台灣也可能不會代理 T.T 不知道去總統府現場拉白布條抗議有沒有效耶 XD"

提外話：最近發現．．．．越可愛的獸人其實生命力好像比較長 = =bb

----------


## 翼緋麟

趾行和掌行喔...............
仔細想想我好像也是有掙扎過這個問題，我初期的結論也是把腳畫大and不穿鞋子因為腳被我改大了，所以鞋子也不能穿了，一開始我覺得畫成趾行獸人感覺會比較自然，那個形態看起來跳躍力比較強﹦﹦後來要加上衣物之後才發現不只是鞋子，連長褲都不是很好畫，後來只好多融入一些人類的膝蓋部份來維持腳的自然度，之後再多加一些獸毛@@"修改完之後覺得褲子的問題倒是還好，因為布料比較容易隨意的表現和加毛都算是一種障眼法，只是因為幼狼大大一提醒我又發現我不足的地方了..............感恩喔︿ˍ︿

自己畫的圖若不能說服自己 那要感動別人都是不可能的＝ˍˍ＝ b

----------


## MINE

> 可是小腿太短或是沒有肌肉的話....不可能支撐直立的全身重量.
> (不信哦^^自己踮起腳尖站站看.摸摸看小腿是不是很出力?)


其實還好...全身重量在這個情況上是壓在(以人類來說的)腳趾關節上
這時用來支撐身體重量的就是(以人類來說的)腳掌上的肌肉
在獸足站立的時候，(以人類來說的)小腿並不是100%用到力的
真正用力的時候是跳躍之時

仔細看
這樣的腳其實不如人類的適合長途走路、長跑、久站，因為腳掌上的肌肉不像人的那麼多
可是用來踢擊跟跳的肌肉變多了，論格鬥、跳高、跳遠可就很強哦^^
至於短跑看起來獸足是好用點，可是腳掌的重要性也不能小看....所以我不好想怎麼比

----------


## Lozter Nea Subekayi

嗯 ... 個人是偏好掌行的 ...
但 ...
實際上趾行才是合乎生物理論 ...
換個角度想 ...
這世上大多動物也是趾行的 ... 人卻是掌行 ... 不是很怪嗎 ?

----------


## Wolfy

> 嗯 ... 個人是偏好掌行的 ...
> 但 ...
> 實際上趾行才是合乎生物理論 ...
> 換個角度想 ...
> 這世上大多動物也是趾行的 ... 人卻是掌行 ... 不是很怪嗎 ?


因為也只有人類是直立行走阿.
生理學上...趾行適合四腿奔跑的動物.
掌行適合雙腳直立行走.

PS.人類本來就是很怪的 :-D

----------


## MINE

鳥類也是直立行走的啊^^

人類會這樣走是因為祖先在樹上待過的關係
如果真的是獸進化成所謂的人型的話
趾的部份不會那麼小的，不然實在滿難走的
所以獸人的腳進化下去會變得....接近鴕鳥?!

說起來有兩種方法
一個是趾的部份變長
一個是前掌的部份(我只知道那裡骨頭叫METATARASAL....)變長
個人是覺得後者比較好看啦

另外，為了站得穩(加上抓東西)
鳥類的腳趾大姆趾(還有它在一起的METATARSAL)都轉向到往後了
至於人類是在TARSALS的部份，CALCANEUS往後長，長成了腳後跟
依現在獸足的腳來看....腳趾大姆趾(還有它在一起的METATARSAL)都已經退化掉了
我想真要站得好，得特化出類似腳後跟的組織才行....

像貓熊，有所謂的"第六指"
貓熊的五指都是向前的，並不好握東西
所以在手掌根長出了一塊東西，讓貓熊比較好抓
利用相同道理....在獸人足特化出一個腳後跟應該是不錯的想法

下次畫畫看吧~~

----------


## 豹冰

原來大家也有腳步要怎麼畫這種困擾過阿^^"
其實動物站直並不只是腳的問題...最近作業剛好查到動物體質 我有有些膚淺的了解^^"
直立 是人類特有的特徵 因為在人的腰部跟臀部有較發達的肌肉
所有四足動物在腰部跟臀部皆沒有足夠的肌肉去支撐上半身的重量
包括犬科 貓科 非人類的靈長動物 熊 等等...
其實 跟骨盆腔 大腿骨外型 生活模式都有很大的關聯 不過小豹沒深入探討^^"
那為什麼有些動物能暫時站直呢?
其實只是平衡感...人類站立時重心也是向前傾的 
人類的脊椎由側面看形成一個自然的曲型 若姿勢不正確 腰部大約承受上身70%以上的重量
所以人類才會有特有的腰痛(脊椎側彎)(小豹也有歐^^"5度= =")
用腳尖走路這個小豹試過...其實不不會累到哪裡去= ="(只要你有連續跑30分鐘以上的實力 要用腳尖走路並不會很困難^^")
雖然跟腳部沒有直接的關係 不過 動物體質學還真的不錯玩呢^^~
對動物跟人體的區分 會有更進一步的了解^^"

----------


## MINE

貓的骨盆....甚至不能形成一個腔
小小長長窄窄的
確實跟人類寬大的骨盆差很多

為什麼我知道....因為我期中就在畫貓的全身骨骼....惡夢啊= =....
---
說到肌肉
知道腓力牛排是哪一塊肉嗎?
其實是背上連著脊椎到腰的那塊Sacrospinalis
也就是腰的肌肉

之所以腓力會是最嫩部份就是因為那裡是牛最不常動的地方
也就不會像人類的腰有那個力量支撐身體重量了

反過來說....
人類的腓力就不好吃了說~
太老太硬了
要煮久一點才會爛才能吃

不知道人的哪裡肉最嫩最好吃.....

----------


## LSI狼

關於這個問題，因自己也是一趾行獸系畫家，所以發表拙見。
肌肉方面，對於動物來說，因為大部分肌肉都聚集在大腿或上臂上，小腿或是肘部，足部多以韌帶為主，幾無肌肉，因為主要行走/奔跑等運動模式是以筋來做前後連動拮抗作用，類似連桿動作的運動，而加上動物是四肢著地，軀體的肌肉較結實部份只有頸部與前胸部，不若人類複雜(因應平衡需要)，所以腿的運動上對平衡考量要求更少。人類除主要動作用肌肉外，還會有十數種肌肉負責修正平衡以及作出扭旋等動作。
骨骼方面，因為動物身體構造及運動方式以四足為主，所以肩部及臀部運動方向就跟直立的人不一樣，骨骼結構自然也不同，例如貓科因為無鎖骨，使肩部活動範圍大，而自然就靈活。人類的腳掌側為弧型，為的是兩腳直立，可以支撐體重而逐漸演化來，自然趾部就逐漸退化，相反的例子有馬，最早始祖馬是五趾，到現代馬只剩中趾，就是因為承重需要，經天擇演化而成。

對於直立系獸人而言，以趾行是可以支撐其體重，但仍需要經強化以承其體重及其運動產生的動量吸收(肉墊這時便發揮功效，例如大象也是趾行，但其腳掌底後半部為脂肪體，故可以承其體重，惟不利於下坡)。趾行還有一個優勢，對於跳躍/高處躍下等，腿部有若彈簧一樣可以吸收更多衝擊。

----------


## 豹冰

對了對了~其實~用腳掌跑步 比用腳尖跑步還累歐@.@!!
用腳掌跑步我沒有300M就累了XD

----------


## lsfy

樓上說的,其實就是跑步的小訣竅:用腳尖跑,利用腳部韌帶的跳躍力(亂說的,錯了請別怪罪@@)

腳趾的問題我一直都沒留意呢,只覺得三折腿一直都難以理解而畫不好...原來我還忽略的腳趾,嗯...

----------

